# Dirk will win MVP



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

28 pts 11 rbs 3 dimes 

46%fg 87%ft 38%3fg


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

If I was making a bet, I'd say he won't win MVP.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I just dont see those as MVP numbers, since Garnett is nearly guaranteed to put up 24 points, 14 rebounds, 5-6 assists, 2+ blocks and a steal with around 50% from the field a night again, plus, his team will probaby win more games, and MVP winners are almost always really great defenders, not really awful ones


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

In other news, the Charlotte Bobcats will win the championship with a perfect season and Byron Scott will win Coach of the Year for the Hornets.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It's less based on improving stats and more based on were the Mavs finish. If they can take the west, Dirk will get plenty of MVP consideration even if he does nothing more than he did last year. If they don't win the conference, he'd have to something more spectacular than 28/11/3 to win it.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> It's less based on improving stats and more based on were the Mavs finish. If they can take the west, Dirk will get plenty of MVP consideration even if he does nothing more than he did last year. If they don't win the conference, he'd have to something more spectacular than 28/11/3 to win it.



i agree but like mjg said if his team dont win he dont win thats just the way the cookie crumbles!!


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Dirk winning MVP? Nah...ONLY if the Mavs were division leaders and even if that happened, it would still be a longshot for him. He's gotta do it all for the Mavs this season if he wants the MVP award. That does include defense of course. He can't let the Mavs fall to like 6th place like many people say they're going to. But like I said, even if they do make it in the top four, it would be more because of the team play and Michael Finley's contribution than Dirk trying to carry the team on his back!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mavs are a great team. I could see it happening.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> I just dont see those as MVP numbers, since Garnett is nearly guaranteed to put up 24 points, 14 rebounds, 5-6 assists, 2+ blocks and a steal with around 50% from the field a night again, plus, his team will probaby win more games, and MVP winners are almost always really great defenders, not really awful ones


14rpg and 50& field goal? I just dont see that being a sure thing. Those are very high hopes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FlyingTiger</b>!
> 28 pts 11 rbs 3 dimes
> 
> 46%fg 87%ft 38%3fg


No.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 14rpg and 50& field goal? I just dont see that being a sure thing. Those are very high hopes.


For KG? No way. KG can do it 2 years in a row, no doubt. I think KG can even up those rpg to 15rpg, and up those 3p% and blocks too. KG last year was just a glimpse of the KG 2005 finals mvp.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

MVP is a 3 man race (Shaq,Duncan and K.G.) and Dirk *doesnt* qualify!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> MVP is a 3 man race (Shaq,Duncan and K.G.) and Dirk *doesnt* qualify!!!


*AND D-WADE AND HASLEM TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

MVP LOCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MIAMI WORLD CHAMPS FOR THE NEXT 10 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Are we forgetting about Kobe? He should be putting up huge numbers this season, maybe 30+/5/5.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> *AND D-WADE AND HASLEM TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Sorry but J.O. *doesnt* qualify either!!!


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry but J.O. *doesnt* qualify either!!!



Do you remember last year's MVP voting? The only O'neal in the top 3 was Jermaine. But now that the media is hyped up about shaq and miami, i'm sure we'll see him back up there again.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry but J.O. *doesnt* qualify either!!!


Sorry but Wade is no where near getting MVP consideration. Jermaine O'Neal was 3rd in MVP voting last year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry but J.O. *doesnt* qualify either!!!


Except for the fact that JO came in third last year in MVP voting.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

You cant Really say Dirk Doesnt have a chance....I Mean technically anyone could win it this year.....Realisticly i doubt dirk will win...I am a huge dirk fane but just dont see it even if they do have the best team in the west an the best record....KG had a great year last year but will not repeat....i think the top 2 guys for MVP are indeed Shaq an Tim Duncan.....Just because shaq can put up nasty numbers in the east an timmys team onli got better...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dirk doesn't have a good chance, Tmac, Kobe, Shaq, TD, and KG will all beat him out in votes, most likely.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Except if you look at the votes, JO was so far behind Garnett that it didn't even matter that he came in 3rd.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He won't win it, but he'll get serious consideration


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> *AND D-WADE AND HASLEM TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Except if you look at the votes, JO was so far behind Garnett that it didn't even matter that he came in 3rd.


Well, it's because the media was somewhat biased last season. It could be argued that Spree and Cassell helped Garnett and the team win the midwest division and get out of the first round. If you ask me, Tim Duncan would've repeated for MVP last season if Spree and Cassell weren't there. 

But then again, there were some monster games that KG had, for example the one in Sacramento when he hit 2 3's in a row to bring the Wolves into overtime and eventually win the game.  

I still think Duncan deserved MVP more than KG.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FlyingTiger</b>!
> 28 pts 11 rbs 3 dimes
> 
> 46%fg 87%ft 38%3fg


If he put up that stat line and the Mavericks won their division (or, better yet, the conference) he very well could win it.

I don't see him scoring that much with Finley, Terry and Stackhouse all wanting shots, I don't see him getting 11 boards a game and I don't see the Mavericks finishing that high.

So, no...I doubt he'll win the MVP. As EHL said, Shaq, Garnett, Duncan and McGrady should all beat him out. (I'd include Bryant, but I currently don't have the Lakers making the playoffs and I don't think Bryant would get much MVP consideration if the Lakers fail to qualify for the playoffs.)


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Thing about Dirk winning MVP is that it's not just offense... While I agree that Dirk is underrated defensively and it is totally blown out of proportion, Duncan KG Shaq are all dominant defensively... Game changers on both ends of the floor...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't think Dirk is capable of winning the MVP this season. I think either Duncan or Shaq will take it.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Dirk will get more MVP votes than KG. Dirk has a lot going for him, the team is not expected to do that well and he is primed for much better numbers with the change in talent. Also he won't be spending much time playing center this year.

If Dallas wins the SOUTHWEST division, I Dirk will finish 1 or 2 in the MVP voting. Nobody should depend on making it on numbers because Kobe's numbers are going to be insane, along with some other players.

My MVP prediction: 1. Kobe, 2. Duncan, 3. Shaq, 4. Dirk, 5. LeBron


----------



## Stacka_Lee (Jul 9, 2004)

well according to ron artest it'll be ron artest. and who knows better than ron artest?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stacka_Lee</b>!
> well according to ron artest it'll be ron artest. and who knows better than ron artest?


yeah sure, but there was a guy Penny Hardaway used to post here, does his opnions count?

He phoned me just moments ago and says your screename sux!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah sure, but there was a guy Penny Hardaway used to post here, does his opnions count?
> ...


John, your gimmick is really old and you should just stop completely. It was funny when no-one expected that stuff but now it's just stupid. Sure you will reply with some lame comeback insulting my screenname/signature/age but me (and probably the rest of the board) are over you.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Baron Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry but Wade is no where near getting MVP consideration. Jermaine O'Neal was 3rd in MVP voting last year.


When did I say he was???


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dirk is my darkhorse for MVP. He has all of the tools to be an MVP and he's going to need to be an MVP for Dallas to be successfull this year. They are built around him now. It's put up or shut up time for Dirk.

That said, Shaq is the clear early favorite for MVP.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> John, your gimmick is really old and you should just stop completely. It was funny when no-one expected that stuff but now it's just stupid. Sure you will reply with some lame comeback insulting my screenname/signature/age but me (and probably the rest of the board) are over you.


lol, I do it to upgrade the level of this website, did I ever pick on someone like Hong Kong? Someone like KLFO? Someone like Johnny mac? There is always a reason I do things here.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Nobody considered Peja an MVP last year and he was ranked 4th. 

So you never know... :whoknows:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Nobody considered Peja an MVP last year and he was ranked 4th.
> 
> So you never know... :whoknows:


According to Drewbs rank doesnt matter anymore. If your behind KG in votes in merits nothing.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> If your behind KG in votes in merits nothing.


:laugh: Yea I saw that. 

I think that every year there are 5 or 6 players that have a chance to win the MVP award.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, I do it to upgrade the level of this website, did I ever pick on someone like Hong Kong? Someone like KLFO? Someone like Johnny mac? There is always a reason I do things here.


Or me. John knows I will hand his rear right back to him if he ever picked on me. lol at posters upset at John the True loser.

Only bait here

F!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> According to Drewbs rank doesnt matter anymore. If your behind KG in votes in merits nothing.


No, I didn't say that rank doesn't matter. It was just last year, when the MVP award was so unanimous.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I didn't say that rank doesn't matter. It was just last year, when the MVP award was so unanimous.


Votes are still votes though, and JO got third. KG did kick everyones ***, but most saw this before the year even started. KG deserved it, but it was his year to have it.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Thing about Dirk winning MVP is that it's not just offense... While I agree that Dirk is underrated defensively and it is totally blown out of proportion, Duncan KG Shaq are all dominant defensively... Game changers on both ends of the floor...


Charles Barkley.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Charles Barkley.


Grabbed an ungodly amount of rebounds, was a much more dominant scorer than 99% of the PFs in NBA history, and still played better defense than Dirk.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I actually can very well see Byron Scott turning out to be COY
i dont think he is a good coach
but hte hornets will surprise some people so he might just get some votes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> I actually can very well see Byron Scott turning out to be COY
> i dont think he is a good coach
> but hte hornets will surprise some people so he might just get some votes


Considering this is Mavs concerned thread, whats the point?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Nobody considered Peja an MVP last year and he was ranked 4th.
> 
> So you never know... :whoknows:


yah i agree they put up close number, but peja lead sacramento when cweeb was out to the best record in the l so that was also a big factor


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

cuz some one said
dirk winnin an mvp is like bobcats winnin the 'ship or byron scott winnin COY


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh sorry then


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> I actually can very well see Byron Scott turning out to be COY
> i dont think he is a good coach
> but hte hornets will surprise some people so he might just get some votes


I actually can very well see Bryon Scott never getting close to COY and the Hornets not surprising anyone.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> yah i agree they put up close number, but peja lead sacramento when cweeb was out to the best record in the l so that was also a big factor


Indy had the best record.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Indy had the best record.


Before Cwebb returned Kings had the best record. If he hadn't returned I believe that it would have remained that way. :whoknows:


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Nobody considered Peja an MVP last year and he was ranked 4th.
> 
> So you never know... :whoknows:


wow thats the best thing ive heard from a kings fan. thanks!! if webber never came back i think peja would of been 2 or 3rd in voting.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

Kids, this is why you don't smoke crack. And about your post












Dirk mvp? :laugh:


----------



## ST (Jul 25, 2002)

*dirk is a statistical monster...*

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dirk_nowitzki/index.html

but of course, it's only the first game...

look at Chris Mihm's:

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_mihm/index.html

lol @ # 1 in offensive rebounds


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

To win a MVP you need to make your teammates better and Dirk can Score and rebound but he cant lead the Mavericks to the title


----------

